

Ask HN - On your current project, how long does the build + tests take? - factorialboy

For me, 12 mins. And I'm impatient. :(
======
Throwadev
Normal build, < 30 seconds. Build for production, about 2 minutes. Build from
scratch, that includes building and populating the database, 20 minutes.

No tests yet. I really need to fix that...

